# Don't you love the warm greetings you receive from customers waiting for their food?



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

To be honest, I have never had anyone get shitty about being late, or for anything else for that matter. The only thing that comes even close is a customer texted me that the app said I was 46 minutes away and she didn't think it was going to be that long. I was at a red light so I texted her back saying not sure why the app said that, I am 3 blocks away and will be there in 2 minutes. she was very happy to see me.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

I have part timer. She gave me the angry mom look and asked if it was normal to do multiple orders at a time..why yes it is...still didn't beleive me and I am sure gave me a crappy rating. Like I had a choice during peak pay...I am divorced so the angry mom look was kinda hot...lol


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

smithers54 said:


> I have part timer. She gave me the angry mom look and asked if it was normal to do multiple orders at a time..why yes it is...still didn't beleive me and I am sure gave me a crappy rating. Like I had a choice during peak pay...I am divorced so the angry mom look was kinda hot...lol


Next time
Drop the food on the ground as you are handing it over . . .
That will cheer her up !


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

smithers54 said:


> I have part timer. She gave me the angry mom look and asked if it was normal to do multiple orders at a time..why yes it is...still didn't beleive me and I am sure gave me a crappy rating. Like I had a choice during peak pay...I am divorced so the angry mom look was kinda hot...lol


I guess I am really blessed in that sense. I have a very low threshold for rude or ignorant people and it would not end well for them or their order...


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

my thing is you walk up to the house dogs barking . you wait a minute nobody comes to the door . screw it put the food on the porch . move on .


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

kingcorey321 said:


> my thing is you walk up to the house dogs barking . you wait a minute nobody comes to the door . screw it put the food on the porch . move on .


I have had this to happen, as I am walking back to my truck they open the door. Friggin goofs.


----------

